# metronidazole cause miscarriage?



## meee

was having a completely normal pregnancy, no morning sickness, the usual cravngs, thought i should go to clininc and be tested to make baby safe, i was diagnosed with BV and given metronidazole, 4 days after finishing the course, at 9 weeks 2 days pregnant, and 3 days till ny first midwife visit i miscarried. i am DETERMINED that these antibiotics are what caused the miscarriage, on the internet several other people have said they miscarried after taking those same antibiotics too. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## nadene2012

YES. Just went through my miscarriage this last weekend. I was also having a normal pregnancy,no morning sickness, usual cravings, and no abdominal pains or aches. I took the same pills on a friday the weekend before the weekend I miscarried and that following Monday I started spotting and started having abdominal pains in mainly my right side then the spotting eventually got heavier...last weekend on Saturday night I had HORRIBLE cramps, kept going to the bathroom having to urinate and more blood came out each time. Around 9pm my cramps got worse felt like labor pains and I seen the sac come out. it was a horrible experience. I went to the nearest ER to get checked out. They said everything looks like it passed. I have been doing A LOT of research and states that that specific medicine SHOULD NOT be prescribed in the FIRST TRIMESTER because it can harm the fetus and it's growth. ALSO my husbands sister is a nurse and in her handbook it states NOT TO BE GIVEN IN THE FIRST TRIMESTER. My "doctor" is a licensed midwife/practical nurse...she NEEDS her license suspended for murdering my baby! WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS AND START BY MAKING A COMPLAINT TO THE BOARD OF NURSING!!! Not to mention, when I was pregnant with my first child I found out that they prescribed me the same medicine but they didn't give it to me until I was 6 MONTHS ALONG!!! This medicine needs to be brought up to everyone's attention especially if others are in danger as well. They are interfering with life here!


----------



## mbear

i took it early last pregnancy wth n o problems 

srry for yr loss hun


----------



## nadene2012

How far along were you when you took it?...eventhough it didn't happen to you some ppl are greater to the risk of their fetus interrupting their developement. I guess you were just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## nadene2012

But I am happy it didn't happen to you :]


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I had been taking this at the end of January/February for a UTI/bacterial infection, I would have been around 8-9 weeks going from my LMP and my baby died at 8+3 weeks so it could be what caused my baby to die too. However it is something we will never find out and I think dwelling on it like this will just make you ill :hugs: The reports say that it is safe to give during pregnancy so if it wasn't safe doctors and nurses wouldn't give it out x


----------



## danielle1987

with my first loss, I had to take it to for an infection, and a week after, i miscarried my pregnancy was going along dine too. Apparently not in all cases but it can attack the baby and kill the baby off from what u have read Im sorry for your loss. xx


----------

